# Casting with Birk



## Kactiguy (Jun 9, 2008)

My boys (and one nephew) had a great experience the other day. Birk (oldmechthings) offered to show us the casting process first hand. He has 40 years of experience so we were in good hands. He had many patterns that he had made over the years and he let us choose a few to cast. He let us make some flywheels for our finger engine, a couple civil war canon wheels, a little hit and miss static display model (for my five year old to put together) and some big skeleton keys. He let the kids ram up the molds themselves. I was one of those kids. It was a neat experience. One that none of us will soon forget. Here are some photos and a video.

Birk's homemade forge and my boys posing as we set up.










The sandbox





Ramming up the molds









Two duffers





Removing the casts













And the final product...





Here is some video
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H48m0BiK7yg[/ame]

Here is what the flywheel will be used for:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2187.msg18016;topicseen#new


----------



## Jadecy (Jun 9, 2008)

Great post and great video! I'm going to watch that at least a few more times! ;D


----------



## Mcgyver (Jun 9, 2008)

nice post.

those are some detailed looking and thin section castings - without preheating the mold, I guess the secret to preventing the AL from freezing up to soon is getting the metal itself hot enough.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 9, 2008)

Birk,

I have to congratulate you most sincerely.

If only a lot more people with your vast knowledge and experience would just take the time with the younger generation, the world would be a much better place.

I am sure, by your actions, you enjoyed it as much as the kids.

Thank you.

The casting process looked great, but sadly it must be a thing I never try, except for a bit of lead.

John


----------



## Speedy (Jun 9, 2008)

is the casting process lots of money? to keep the forge going? 

I would love to eventually get into castings. nice vid! looks like everyone had a blast


----------



## chuck foster (Jun 9, 2008)

that was a very good video :bow: :bow:

i hope you and your boys realize just how lucky you are to have birk as friend/mentor.
this kind of friendship is truly priceless.

i would have to agree with bog that birk indeed looked like he had a great time.

birk if you are still looking for some things to do i sure would like as set of the little gas engine castings   ;D

chuck


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 9, 2008)

Just Brilliant 8)

Looks like all the kids had a great day .............. all 4 that is ;D ............. Birk :bow: sharing your experience is wonderful, and Kactiguy and son's ...... it's good you have someone so talented within reach, if you enjoy the time as much as I've enjoyed your post your gonna lean loads 

CC ................... (a very envious CC :   )


----------



## bentprop (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the video.I'm sure the kids enjoyed the process as much as I enjoyed watching.Birk is making this look soooooooo easy .
And thanks to Birk for showing us all.
Hans.


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 9, 2008)

Man what I would give to attend this amusement park. :big:
I think we should all ban together and get Birk his own how to T.V. show. Like This Old House or New Yankee Workshop , but for metal working. :bow: :bow: :bow:
Tim


----------



## rake60 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm speechless...

There are not a lot of people who can do THAT to me.

Birk your skills and experience are treasurers in themselves.
Seeing your willingness too pass those things along to the generations 
is what I'd dreamed this forum would become.

Thank You!
Please keep posting!!!

Rick


----------



## BobWarfield (Jun 9, 2008)

Coolest video I've seen in a long time!

But man, I have so many questions: 

- You make it look so easy, and the parts came out so nice. Is it really that easy?

- There have to be some key points of learning. Where do I go to learn them?

- Where can I get furnace plans for a similar furnace?

- I saw aluminum. I assume it'll do brass. Will it also do cast iron?

- Knowing nothing about casting and molds, I've heard terms like "green sand". I assume you're using special sand, hence the sand box. Where can I learn more about all that?

The list of questions goes on.

Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 10, 2008)

Dude.

I am absolutely jealous.

Great work Birk!

Eric


----------



## Circlip (Jun 10, 2008)

A master at work, thanks for the posting, but next time Dad, P L E A S E get the youngest to wear safer shoes, I know It's not industry but digits never grow back.
 Regards Ian.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 10, 2008)

great photo story and video!



			
				BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> Coolest video I've seen in a long time!
> 
> But man, I have so many questions:
> 
> ...



Well I have listed a large number of books on foundry and casting and related arts here.http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=84.0
It goes from page 3 thru page 4 to topic 62.0
Listed are the most popular on the subject you can find easily.
and don't forget to check here to see is a library near you has them or others.http://worldcat.org/


----------



## kvom (Jun 10, 2008)

I was wondering whether an annealing furnace could do double duty for casting.


----------



## Kactiguy (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for all of the comments. I am really glad I know Birk. He is much more than a great craftsman, but he is also a great friend and example.

I wish I could answer the questions about casting stuff. I just don't know enough. What I can say is that it is much easier than I thought it would be. Easy and fun. It seems so complicated, but it's not. Birk said "I do not know what the big deal is, casting is nothing new. The Chinese were doing it thousands of years ago."

Here is a photo of the finished toy engine my youngest son cast. He had to drill and tap a couple holes with a little help from dad, but he did most of the work himself. You can see how complex it is in the second photo.








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTimCR_2ghk[/ame]


----------



## chuck foster (Jun 10, 2008)

well there you go Kactig..............another award winning video and pics !!!!!!!!!!!
i don't know if i have ever seen a better pic than the one of your little guy holding HIS engine ;D

that pic is priceless and now i really want one of those engines :'( :big: 

thanks for sharing in your great adventure

chuck


----------



## rake60 (Jun 11, 2008)

Guy 
It's been a long day here and I've been a little cranky with the heat 
and work load.

Those pics and the video just made all of that disappear. ;D

Thanks for the post!

Rick


----------



## robert1352 (Jun 12, 2008)

That was one of the best post ever!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I could watch someone do a casting like that!!!! :bow:


----------



## tmuir (Jun 13, 2008)

That was great.
I'm hoping within the next year (or two) to set myself up to do some very basic casting.
He made it all look so easy there. Thanks for posting it.

I have the patterns for a 'Wells' stationary engine and the smokebox for his mobile and I'm hoping by the time I'm ready to cast I will have the wheel patterns too.

For those that are not familiar with Kenneth Wells book it was printed in the 70s to be used in high school metalwork classes and the students could make a stationary engine or a mobile similar to a Mamod TE. Considering it was written for 14 to 17 year olds it was a big achievement that so many students finished them as at my current skill level I reckon I would still struggle with some of it.
If anyone wants to know more just let me know and I will do a post on it.


----------



## xlchainsaw (Aug 14, 2008)

great work. thanks for the pics and video. anyone who has a gas blow torch (full flame) 2 150mm flower pots and 2 4 lit . empty metal paint tins, can make a small furnance and get started.  (not for brass but ideal for aluminium,zinc alloys(mazak) lead ect. up to 800 deg.)


----------



## BAH101 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awsome pics and vid's. I wonder if Birk would like to move to my hometown, nice view on the lake ;D


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 8, 2008)

:bow: :bow: AWESOME POSTS :bow: :bow:

I think you have piqued that little guy's interest now in metal working ! Another one falls to the dark side of metalwork/machinging 8)


----------



## kf2qd (Dec 28, 2008)

How but info about the casting sand and other supplies. I worked at a foundry for a bit, but I don't know where I can get the materials for making the sand. 

I think it is great that your boys got to see how it is done and to get to see the finished product. Keep it up dad.


----------



## tmuir (Dec 30, 2008)

I haven't done any casting yet but I am slowly gathering supplies for the day I start.
I got my bentonite from one of my contractrs. It is used with water as a slurry for directional drilling. That is drill shots under roads for comms and power cables.
If you see a team on the side of the road speak nicely to them.
I think farmers also use it to line dams so you may be able to get bentonite from a farming supply shop.


----------



## joe d (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi 

Bentonite is also used in wine making , so you might get some from a home-winemaker supplier... no idea if they would have it in a quantity/cost ratio reasonable for the amounts required. (Especially since I have no idea how much is required for the making of green sand). Add me to the list of those who want to try out this casting thing one day...

Cheers, Joe


----------



## cfellows (Dec 30, 2008)

If you don't want to mess with mixing up your own sand, you can buy a product called petrobond. It's an oil/sand mix that's used in metal casting. I've used it for years, still working on a 100lb drum that I bought 5 or 6 years ago from Porter Warner. Very easy to use, although it does smoke a bit when you pour the casting. You can re-use all but the burn sand next to the casting.

http://www.budgetcastingsupply.com/Jupiter_Blend_Foundry_Sand.php

Chuck


----------



## rleete (Dec 30, 2008)

It's also used here in the States in cat litter. See this article: http://www.gizmology.net/greensand.htm for an explanation, and follow the links to his home made ball mill. The Gizmologist (Bill, really nice guy) and I used to chat over the tank project. He built a small Sherman (Tommy Cooker to you Brits) for his son.


----------



## GailInNM (Dec 30, 2008)

I have to agree with Chuck on the use of Petrobond or similar sand. It gets rid of 2/3's of the variables for the beginner. It is more expensive than green sand, but 25 pounds is enough for lots of small castings, say up to a 0.60 CID crankcase. One of the primary advantages for model engine builders is that it is ready to go and does not dry out. Green sand is great for people who want to do larger castings, or for someone whose hobby is casting. But, if you only cast occasionally, green sand dries out and has to be re-tempered with water. If you are beginning, getting the right clay/sand mix and the right amount of water you is an art in it's self. After you have done it a few times, or had someone show you, then it is not much of a problem, but the learning curve on your own is hard to get past.

I have bought from Budget casting several time for several items and they provide good service. Their prices may look a little bit high, but the prices all include shipping in the lower 48 states.

There are lots of hobby casting sites on the internet. Most of them have more to do with larger castings, and like most internet information there is as much mis-information as good information. You have to read between the lines on a lot of it. 

One place to start is:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/castinghobby/

By following the links on it you can find information on most any kind of casting you want to do. 

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jan 1, 2009)

Excellent post! I really must get into casting, its just that theres so much to do and so little time! But I shall get to it one day.


----------

